# سلسلة دروس artcam درس 5



## salah_design (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجوا للجميع الفائده
دعواتكم لا تنسونا منها 
ملاحظة هناك خطأ بالاشارة وتمت ارجو الانتباه ان الاداة هي التي باللون الاخضر وسوف اقوم بتعديلها قريبا ان شاء الله لاني الان اقوم بعمل الدرس السادس

http://up.arab-x.com/Nov10/brq77288.jpg

http://up.arab-x.com/Nov10/kEO77288.jpg

http://up.arab-x.com/Nov10/u3S77288.jpg


----------



## kad8 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااخي الكريم لو بالامكان ان تضبف روابط الدروس السابقة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mega 4 signs (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا كبير


----------



## salah_design (17 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااخي الكريم لو بالامكان ان تضبف روابط الدروس السابقة الله يعطيك العافية


واياك ان شاء الله 
ابشر اخي ان شاء الله سوف اضع روابط الدروس وزياده 
ولا تنسانا من حسن دعائك


----------



## أبو حمزة 404 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
والله بدعيلك
وياريت تعمل الدروس دى pdf او تخليها موضوع واحد


----------



## salah_design (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو حمزة 404 قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> والله بدعيلك
> وياريت تعمل الدروس دى pdf او تخليها موضوع واحد


الله يبارك فيك اخي واشكر لك دعائك لي
ولك بمثل ما دعوتي لي بظهر الغيب 
وبارك الله فيك وفي اهلك


----------

